# Wasp, Ant, ???



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Several of these appeared in my viv today. I think they could be a kind of wasp, but I've seen ants that produce m/f with wings. I would like to make sure that they are not the later - I don't think a colony of ants would be a good thing... Sorry about the picture resolution; my camera and I disagree about taking shots of subjects this tiny. :? 










Thanks, Mike


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Its hard to tell by the size but I doubt they are a ant, they look like a type of jewel wasps. 
Some of those can parasitize ffs. 

Ed


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, Ed! I think I've read about them being used as a food source, which could be a good thing, as long as they aren't too prolific.

Mike


----------



## crazesocks (Jun 16, 2006)

Definitely a wasp. You can tell from the body shape and the antennae(sp?). They're harmless, for your frogs at least. As the previous post stated, they may be and probably are parasitic since many smaller wasp are, and they may see your fruit flies as a food source for their eggs. Anyway, your frogs will enjoy eating them! 
Todd


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds great - I thought I had read somewhere that they can make nice snacks.  

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

*yes, definitely a wasp*

It is hard to tell by the fuzziness of the picture as to what kind, but they are definitely a parasitic wasp. Most likely a species of braconidae. If I had to guess I would say they might be a Cotesia sp. but don't hold me to that. As far as being harmful, they shouldn't do anything to your frogs, most braconids are going to be parasitiods of lepidopteran larvae. An interesting thing to find in a vivarium. Have you introduced anything wild into your tank lately??


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey xm41907,

Sorry, I didn't realize you had replied. Thanks for the ID. I didn't have the macro setting down at that time, so I couldn't get very good shots. Yes, I have added various wild stuff, such as moss from inside and around a green house. Even more interesting, another kind of wasp, about three times the size of those I posted pics of appeared soon after. All have disappeared now. And more - a few weeks back, two monstrous mosquito hawks hatched in this viv within a couple days of each other - imagine my surprise!! :lol: I removed them promptly, but I'll bet they scared the frogs a bit.

Mike


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

Is this what ya referred to as mosquito hawks?










If so, they are harmless. Probably one the most harmless insects you'll find. Interesting how these would have gotten into the viv. As far as the wasps, I asked if you had introduced anything lately, as many wasps are parasitic and could have been carried in on something. there are a ton of different types from internal parasitoids on gall makers, to external parasitoids of caterpillars. I doubt they would cause any trouble in your viv, but would prob be a tasty treat for the froggies. 

Here is a picture of my guess as to what you might have had, a Cotesia sp.










James


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Hey...craneflies might be neat little viv inhabitants. I recall the larvae live in wet soil and fed on plant debris? They could be pests though as I recall they feed also on plant roots in that stage.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm not too sure what a crane fly larvae might do in a viv. Adults, they wouldn't survive more than a day or so. Adults are extremely fragile creatures. And no! they are not giant mosquitos!!! lol I get that question all the time!

James


----------

